
Beijing Uses Face-Detecting Smart Looks To Curb Public Housing Abuses - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/31/beijing-facial-recognition-public-housing/
======
bradknowles
Minor typo -- smart "locks", not "looks".

